# Winch Sizing .. Lewmar 40 = what ??



## Jasper Windvane (Mar 2, 2006)

I am confused. If I need two Lewmar 40 st 2 speed winches? 
What size are the other brands ?? 

Some brands list 14, 16, that sort of number. 

Lewmar lists 40, 48 .. blah blah 

How does the sailor compare.. what size is the same ??


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I haven't done this in a while but you should be able go onto Lemar's website and there they should list the various working loads and power ratios with and without handles for each of their winches. You can then go on the websites for other manufacturers and compare those numbers. '

Jeff


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's some info :
www.bitwrangler.com/winches


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Last I looked, ALL the current manufactures a "40" labled winch equaled the other brands of the same numer, ie a 40-1 was the lowest ratio on that winch. A 2 sp would have say a 20-1 speed, reverse the rotation of the handle, and it would be 40-1, hence a "2speed 40"

Typically winches under 15 or there abouts are singles, 15-48 or there abouts usually have two speeds. larger they start coming in 2, 3 an 4 speeds. With the number being the lowest setting.

Some "40's" will not be a 40 if you use an 8" handle, it would be about aa 36-1, and the higher would not be a 20, but an 18-1. 

As jeff says, look up the specs on the given brands website. But it is not quite like the days of Barlow and Barbarossa, where a 16 Barlow equaled a 40 barbarossa, which is now Harken. Not sure of Barlow is out of biz, or is now say "Lewmar".

marty


----------



## roline (Apr 7, 2000)

What is the boat and application for the winch? I replaced the primaries on my Cal 9.2, were Barient 25's (~40 to 1) with Barient 27's ST. ( 48 to 1) By using a 8" winch handle in light air they are about 40 to 1. The smaller circle means you can crank faster..... If you need the power in heavy air just use the 10" handles.. My choice was largely based on the exact same hole mounting pattern for a easy swap. I hate to have to drill holes in a boat.

Link to article:
Winch_upgrade


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

Mauri pro sailing has a lot of selection guides for various kinds of hardware that I have used to figure out what is equivalent for various things - some of the guides are better than others but it is worth a look

check here

Sailboat Hardware Selection Guide

(I have no connection with them other than having bought various pieces of hardware in the past)


----------

